# Photomatix 4 Semi-Manual Alignment short how to video



## Provo (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome this is a short video of how to take advantage of using Photomatix 4 Semi-Manual alignment option.
In HD 720p Resolution   * There's a little 4 sec delay at first due the server's bandwidth *

*Video Link*


----------

